# Bialetti to French Press



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Afternoon all !

I've used a Bialetti daily for the last couple of years. Whilst generally happy with the coffee i'm making, its not the easiest of things to clean.

Thinking of trying a French Press. What can I expect? Similar standard of coffee? More consistent results?

I used to use a Gaggia Classic / Iberital MC2 setup, but found I was having more plain coffees rather than cappuccino etc. I still use the MC2.

What I like about the Bialetti is I can make enough espresso to keep some back and reheat on the evening. I'm sure some of you are wincing at the thought, but it works for me (busy life). OK not 100% as fresh, but still a decent cup.

And what about the French Press itself? Any recommendations? This one looks pretty good - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01J4O0T4E/ref=dra_a_ms_mr_hn_xx_P1250_1000?tag=cfukweb-21&ascsubtag=2509e5a64f291c32d3d81dc197c1437f_S


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

French press wont make anything like " espresso " strength coffee . You might be better of with an aeropress although again this isn't espresso . Personally using a french press anything under 15 minutes tastes not good . @MWJB


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers for that.

With the Bialetti I add water anyway, so its not exactly espresso.

Any other recommendations, for an easy, consistent method, with not too much faff, and great taste while we're at it


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It'll be difficult to make coffee as strong as the Bialetti with a French press, also tricky to keep the heat up if trying to make very strong coffee.

But really, a typical French press is no easier to clean than a moka pot? You can screw up a French press very easily with one careless move filling your drink with silt. They're all much of a muchness, but I do prefer a silicone edged plunger & the 'no plunge' technique as the silicone makes a better seal around the edge. Use a press of the size of brew you need, don't try to make small brews in a big press. Ultimately, I'm not sure though that a French press is the way forward for you? All you have to do with the Bialetti is fill it with water & coffee, then watch it...less manual input (e.g. careful pouring) than the French press.

Consistency is generally down to you, not the brewer 

As @Mrboots2u says, an Aeropress will make it easier to produce strong coffee, lower sediment than French press, with a quick clean up.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I think you're right, I will stick with the Bialetti, but perhaps go back to the 4 cup aluminium version, which I found easier to clean than the little stainless steel one, which is just a bit fiddly.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

+1 for aeropress. You can get similar results to a stove-top (depending on technique on each), and the clean up is easy peasy.


----------

